# check out this blind dude



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/779704/best_video_of_the_year/

-me


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

all I can say is FREEKIN' WOW!
it"s funny how some can turn a disability into a super ability.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Ahh... but can he fly....???


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

Thats crazy


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Ya we have a guy here in Knoxville that won a golf tournment and he is blind. That is cool. At fist I was like this is BS then when they said his eyes were GONE I was like OMG. It is pretty awesome. It would be BA if he could talk to animals threw his gift.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

^^lol

That's too cool.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

At first I was thinking it was a phenomenon known a "blind sight" which is when you cannot see any images at all, but the nerve paths are still there so the brain still responds. You can do things like catch a ball that is thrown at you. But when they said his eyes were gone... there was no way it could be that! really awesome spirit. I love awesome spirits


----------

